# Barn wood European mount display board



## jwedel1777

After doing some thinking, I finally decided how I wanted to display a couple deer heads I needed to do a European mount with. I had some old barn wood, so I fashioned up a neat display board. 
Best part is, my wife liked it enough, it's in the living room!
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Double S

Looks really nice. Simple yet classy.


----------



## whitetail97

It looks great!


----------



## dorkbuck33

Awesome !! i can honestly say i love it. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechninja

You know, I could probably almost talk my wife into letting me hang that on our wall!  sweet mount!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## StraightShotSam

great... now I gotta build one


----------



## BP1992

Great display!


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy

Looks great!


----------



## roscorolin

Looks awesome! What did you use for hardware to fasten it together and still be vintage/rustic looking?


----------



## mrjeffro

Looks really really nice!


----------



## shooter6687

Very cool, looks awsome.... love that old barn board, ...


----------



## Matt D

Very nice display! Love the pics to go with it!


----------



## jwedel1777

The frame behind it that holds everything together is from 1x4 furring strips, and main the heavy screws come in from the back. I found a box of old rusty nails and used them in the front to nail on the outside border.


----------



## jwedel1777

If I were to do it over again, I would now know how to make it so 100% of the hardware would come in from the back and not be visible at all.
Just for reference, I took a pic of the rusty nails.


----------



## OneidaPest

No I think that the rusty nails help keep it rustic looking. The only thing that could make it look even better would be the fashion square cut nails. Then it would look as though you found it in an old barn somewhere. By the way yyou can still buy the old cut nails if you goto the right hardware store.


----------



## Adam Spittler

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## huntnfishnut

very classy


----------



## Hunterrich

thats awesome looking way to go


----------



## bucknut1

Looks great


----------



## HamdorfT

looks awesome


----------



## noclueo2

Good stuff, looks great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Syncshot94

Here’s mine I made with a barn board


----------



## Cory F.26

Looks awesome !


----------



## knighttime

That's an excellent idea and outcome!


----------



## gkathol4

This is awesome. I have 2 Euro from the last hunt with my dad. Love this idea.


----------



## MKERN85

Looks nice let's see if i can get the wife to agree 😆🤣


----------



## ZackW

Looks great! I might actually be able to convince my wife to let me put some skulls out on a mount like that!!!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs

Looks great!


----------

